# Yamaha AV and Tannoy SFX Speakers



## DiNZi (Apr 8, 2014)

Firstly, the use of my system, I watch a lot of movies mainly via external hdd in mkv format, strictly 1080p and dts sound. In my spare time, I love to listen to music normally R&B/Hip Hop/Rap with a lot of beats/bass, I like to listen to it pretty loud and the Sony I mention below didn't do it for me.

I'm moving from the 'Sony BDV-E3100 1000W' All-In-One system, which is pretty I've had it for about a week and turned it up to full on the first day of use and it's pretty useless for me.

I firstly had my eyes set on the 'Yamaha YHT-199' system which is out of stock at the moment at my nearest retailer but it should be back soon, I can get that for £200 retail OR 1 month used one for £170.

My budget was £200 before, but now is £300 but I really do want something worth my money at that price, I know it's low.

I now have my eyes on a Yamaha RX-V375 for £150 and Tannoy SFX 5.1 Speakers for £150 so together £300. Now, is these two priced together at £300 better than the Yamaha YHT-199 priced at £200?

It's rather unfortunate I initally wanted the Yamaha RX-V473 AV which is the same price as the RX-V375 but it was missing the Microphone and Remote.

The RX-V375 and SFX 5.1 for £300 or YHT-199 for £200, which one is more worthy of my money?

Please advise, thanks in advance.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

DiNZi said:


> I love to listen to music normally R&B/Hip Hop/Rap with a lot of beats/bass, I like to listen to it pretty loud
> 
> I now have my eyes on a Yamaha RX-V375 for £150 and Tannoy SFX 5.1 Speakers for £150 so together £300. Now, is these two priced together at £300 better than the Yamaha YHT-199 priced at £200?


Hi DiNZi, welcome to HTS. 
"Better" would be determined by you, but the RX/Tannoy system should play louder and cleaner than the YHT system, especially with hip hop, the 8" 100w sub vs 6.5" 50w makes the difference.
Ideally, you would listen to both with your own music in the store, to see if the extra money is worth the difference.

cheers


----------



## DiNZi (Apr 8, 2014)

Brilliant, thanks for your response mate, appreciate it. I'm very much going to go ahead with the Tannoy Speakers, can't wait to try it out. Trying to get slightly a better AV than the 375 but not having much luck.


----------



## DiNZi (Apr 8, 2014)

It's quite a shame that the retailer I was going to get the RX-V500D is out of stock, I was getting it at just above the price of the RX-V375 too.

I've already made up my mind on the Tannoy SFX 5.1 Speakers, Holborn store is holding me one for tomorrow.

Do you think the Yamaha RX-V375 or Sony STR-DN840 would pair best with the Tannoy Speakers? Considering the *Wattage* of the AV/Speaker also *OHMS* of the AV/Speaker ect.. Everything considered.

Just out of no where I saw the Sony, and it looks quite slick, I also have a new Sony TV, but advise me on what would give best performance, thanks.

Tannoy SFX: Tannoy - Residential - Summary
Sony STR-DN840: STR-DN840 | Home Cinema | Sony
Yamaha RX-V375: RX-V375 - AV Receivers/Amplifiers - Yamaha - UK and Ireland

Don't want to overpower the AV/Speakers by mismatching.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You don't have to worry about over powering your Tannoys it's always better to have to much than not enough. The Yamaha would be the better choice as Sony receivers are very poorly made with the exception of the ES line.


----------



## Evan98 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi-

I'm new to the forum. The good folks here have bent over backwards explaining (and re-explaining) the ins and outs of home theater to me. I have a Yamaha RXV-375 connected to a Bose AM 10/5.1. I have followed every tip from the guys on getting the AVR and Bose to perform to maximum effect. For what my novice opinion is worth, I've been quite happy with the Yamaha AVR. This is the second Yamaha I've owned in many years. In fact, I think I'm only using it to half of it's potential at the moment. I read tons of reviews on it before the purchase last year. For $250, all indications pointed to the RXV-375 as the best choice for under $300. I bought it through Amazon. So, for my purposes, as a beginner, it's going to last me a while. The guys will have to advise me down the road when I upgrade!!! Good luck.


----------



## DiNZi (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry this is going around in circles, I promise it'll end soon, but here's what it is. I met a colleague today who's brother works at Richer Sounds and he can get me discount.

New budget: £*450*.

I've taken a whole range from below, can you match two together an AV and Speakers that would be great together.

AVs:

http://www.richersounds.com/product/av-receivers/cambridge-audio/azur-351r/camb-351r-blk
http://www.richersounds.com/product/av-receivers/pioneer/vsx923/pion-vsx923
http://www.richersounds.com/product/av-receivers/sony/strdn840/sony-strdn840
http://www.richersounds.com/product/av-receivers/yamaha/rxv475/yama-rxv475-blk
http://www.richersounds.com/product/av-receivers/denon/avrx2000/deno-avrx2000
http://www.richersounds.com/product/av-receivers/yamaha/rxv575/yama-rxv575-blk

Speakers:

http://www.richersounds.com/product/speaker-packages/boston-/soundware-xs-se/bost-sndware-xs-se-b
http://www.richersounds.com/product/speaker-packages/tannoy/tfx-5.1/tann-tfx5.1-blk
http://www.richersounds.com/product/speaker-packages/jbl/cinema-610/jbl-cinema-610

I still think that I should get the *Yamaha RX-V475* AV and *Tannoy TFX 5.1* Speakers, for a discounted price and brand new.

Can I do better than that with £450 at RS?


----------



## DiNZi (Apr 8, 2014)

I believe the Pioneer 923 and Sony 840 both look like good AVs, but I've read reviews and I see a lot of things like 'Could do with more detail and punch.', 'Sound lacks aggression compared with rivals.' for the Pioneer also 'Sounds thin, especially at higher volumes.' for the Sony.

Maybe I am just better off with the Yamaha RX-V475 with the Tannoy TFX 5.1 Speakers instead of the SFX 5.1.

Please advise.


----------



## DiNZi (Apr 8, 2014)

You hear me telling myself to stick with the Yamaha RX-V475 as it's not entry level and sort of midrange, also many people often say that Yamaha AVs drive the Speakers well in comparison to other AVs.

But, nevermind me, advise me on what YOU think is best here, thanks!


----------



## DiNZi (Apr 8, 2014)

Last night, I took a good look at the Richer Sounds website and put together some AVs/Speakers with the prices I can get them at from RS.

1. Yamaha RX-V375 AV + Tannoy TFX 5.1 Speakers = £280
2. Yamaha RX-V475 AV + Tannoy TFX 5.1 Speakers = £308
3. Yamaha RX-V375 AV + Wharfedale DX1 HCP Speakers = £315
4. Yamaha RX-V375 AV + Tannoy HTS 101 Speakers = £350
5. Denon AVR-X2000 AV + Tannoy TFX 5.1 Speakers = £343

None of them really go above my £350 budget, but a few of them have the RX-V375 which will only output 70W per channel in comparison to the RX-V475's 85W. I'm not a huge fan of Wharfedale most of there Speakers are 4 ohms, the Tannoy HTS 101 are probably better suited to most AVs.


----------

